# In hospital



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Been taken to A&E.
Last night at about 3am needed the loo, as I swung my legs out off the bed there was a very loud crack and horrendous pain in my left leg. Managed to get to my feet and shuffle to the loo. Needed OH to help me back into bed as I could barely move the left leg. Took all the painkillers I could and tried to sleep.
By 6am tried to get up and pain even worse. Could barely walk. Phoned 111.
Ended up with an ambulance, big dose of morphine and entonox just to get down the stairs. 
Not obvious what is wrong, hip, knee, femur broken, so X-ray is next.
Scared


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness @Siskin how horrible & scary for you 

Keep us all updated on here, hopefully you won't have to wait too long for an x-ray, my daughter has hypermobility syndrome & her right shoulder is her weak spot so A&E, entonox, long waits & worry are part of our lives, although less so now she's through the risk taking teenage years!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Sounds very much as though you have broken something. Is it the same leg you had your recent op on?.

Hugs from all of us in Hungary.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Been taken to A&E.
> Last night at about 3am needed the loo, as I swung my legs out off the bed there was a very loud crack and horrendous pain in my left leg. Managed to get to my feet and shuffle to the loo. Needed OH to help me back into bed as I could barely move the left leg. Took all the painkillers I could and tried to sleep.
> By 6am tried to get up and pain even worse. Could barely walk. Phoned 111.
> Ended up with an ambulance, big dose of morphine and entonox just to get down the stairs.
> ...


Gosh, what a nightmare. 

Sending Healing and Nothing Serious vibes.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh no.Siskin! Really hoping its nothing too dire. Love and prayers.xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no, fingers crossed it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you and sending healing and nothing serious vibes,


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

How frightening. Do you have osteoporosis? All paws crossed here it's a simple clean break, with uneventful healing.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this … must be very scary.

Hope it turns out to be something easy to treat such as a dislocation … though still excruciating, I’m sure.

Sending positive and healing vibes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sending big hugs hope your doing ok and they look after you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a load of X-rays now waiting once again. Absolutely desperate for a wee and no idea how I will do it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It is the same leg @Magyarmum, it's been fine until about four weeks ago and then I started having pain, but whatever happened this morning was brutal. Morphine is very good, makes a lot of difference


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh @Siskin how horrible for you! Lots of good mojo your way. Glad the painrelief is helping.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

How worrying. Hope its not too long till you get some answers and have a wee!
Fingers crossed its an easy fix.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Flipping heck @Siskin - your poor thing. Hope you find out quickly what is happening now you've had your x-rays (and hope that you're on something more comfy than an A&E trolley).

I'm also hoping that they are thinking about catheterising you if they aren't helping you out to the loo and hopefully you have been scored on the VTE protocol as you are immobile.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck @Siskin - your poor thing. Hope you find out quickly what is happening now you've had your x-rays (and hope that you're on something more comfy than an A&E trolley).
> 
> I'm also hoping that they are thinking about catheterising you if they aren't helping you out to the loo and hopefully you have been scored on the VTE protocol as you are immobile.


I've had a ginormous wee in a bed pan which flooded everywhere and now have special coverings (like puppy pads) on the bed with instructions to wee onto those which is rather icky.
And the reason why? I have broken my femur!!!
Very neatly snapped in two right in the middle, had a look at the X-rays.
The next issue is why it's happened. Do I have osteoporosis? I'm pretty sure I don't. A likely culprit is the radiotherapy which has weakened the bone. The worse case scenario is that the sarcoma has returned and is in the bone.
I'm just astounded this has happened, I'm amazed I could walk and put a bit of weight on it, no wonder there was so much pain. 
Morphine is continuing to work well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've had a ginormous wee in a bed pan which flooded everywhere and now have special coverings (like puppy pads) on the bed with instructions to wee onto those which is rather icky.
> And the reason why? I have broken my femur!!!
> Very neatly snapped in two right in the middle, had a look at the X-rays.
> The next issue is why it's happened. Do I have osteoporosis? I'm pretty sure I don't. A likely culprit is the radiotherapy which has weakened the bone. The worse case scenario is that the sarcoma has returned and is in the bone.
> ...


Yeah, those pads aren't pleasant.
Blimey! No wonder you were in so much pain, poor you. 
Do you know if you have to stay in hospital or can you go home after they've done whatever it is they need to do?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lorks! What a pickle  I'm sorry to read about your fracture Siskin, hope they can quickly work out the cause of it happening and hope it's not your worst fear. On the plus side you know that you're not a weedling** as there is something pretty serious going on. 

As for weeing onto Inco pads, YUCK! I'm presuming you will be fairly immobile for a while with this and admitted? In which case I'd be talking to them seriously about having a catheter, they're not the nicest thing in the world but better than getting a pressure sore from lying on a urine soaked Inco pad! 

Sorry, I'll get off my high horse now, I just get so frustrated. 

** I twisted my left ankle and turned over on my right leg the week before I started my midwifery training. A&E said I'd sprained my ankle. I couldn't believe the agony and was convinced I was a total weedling. Anyway, took the X-rays to my local hospital who said, "Why are you walking on that, you've broken your right leg, look"...all on the X-ray. Mostly I was just glad that it was more than a sprain as I thought I was so feeble! Hahaha. Next amusement was working on labour Ward as a first week student and a woman's waters breaking all over my plaster. oops. The plaster room technician was very helpful though


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh bless you! Not a broken femur!! You poor thing! Lots of healing vibes your way!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks! What a pickle  I'm sorry to read about your fracture Siskin, hope they can quickly work out the cause of it happening and hope it's not your worst fear. On the plus side you know that you're not a weedling** as there is something pretty serious going on.
> 
> As for weeing onto Inco pads, YUCK! I'm presuming you will be fairly immobile for a while with this and admitted? In which case I'd be talking to them seriously about having a catheter, they're not the nicest thing in the world but better than getting a pressure sore from lying on a urine soaked Inco pad!
> 
> ...


I will ask for a catheter, thanks for the heads up. 
Wow fancy you having a similar thing. I thought I was being a wet weed and I was moaning too much about a bit of pain. Making a fuss about nothing sort of thing

I'm hoping they will be able to plaster and splint it and send me home with plenty of pain killers. Depends what the ortho docs say


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh you poor thing. I hope you’re able to go home soon (with plenty of The Good Stuff for the pain).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I will ask for a catheter, thanks for the heads up.
> Wow fancy you having a similar thing. I thought I was being a wet weed and I was moaning too much about a bit of pain. Making a fuss about nothing sort of thing
> 
> I'm hoping they will be able to plaster and splint it and send me home with plenty of pain killers. Depends what the ortho docs say


When I fractured my femur they put a plate and pins in for which I had an epidural. I was in hospital for nearly a week. Hungarian hospitals however do keep patients longer than hospitals in the UK.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my, I go out for a few hours and come back to this.

I hope they can keep you out of pain, strapped up and sent home


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just spoken to the orthopaedic doctor and I’m having an op tomorrow putting in a pin to hold the bone together with fixators to keep it solid. Sounds like something Noel Fitzpatrick would do


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh No! What a nightmare for you. Best wishes and healing thoughts for tomorrow .


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh how awful! Hope the surgery tomorrow goes well and you'll be allowed home soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck with the surgery and hope nothing awful shows up in the tests.

Hope you’re feeling much less pain once you’ve been pinned and plastered.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm off out in a bit so probably won't get on here again, just wanted to wish you best of luck with the surgery xx


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope all goes smoothly and you’re able to get some rest in the meantime.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The chief-oh orthopaedic doc came to see me, turned out he was the surgeon who did my right knee replacement about 5 years ago! And he recognised me
He has checked the X-rays and recent scans and he says there no sign of a recurrence of the cancer which is brilliant news although he will send off some samples to pathology when he does the op just to make sure.
It looks now as though I won’t have the op tomorrow, probably early next week. I should only be in the hospital 3-4 days after that. Phew.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been in the garden all afternoon and missed your earlier updates....

Shame you've got to wait for your op. hopefully it will be done on Monday and you'll be home for next weekend.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> He has checked the X-rays and recent scans and he says there no sign of a recurrence of the cancer which is brilliant news although he will send off some samples to pathology when he does the op just to make sure.


Well that's an unexpected bonus of breaking your leg eh?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry repeat post.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck with the op and fantastic news he can't see any signs that the cancer has returned.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank goodness for no sign of cancer @Siskin I shall keep my fingers crossed the official results show the same. Take it easy the next few days and hopefully your op will be done on Monday and go super smoothly.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness you poor thing that sounds just awful! I hope your op goes well and you feel more comfortable. Good news that there is no sign of cancer - I know how scary it must be for you xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> The chief-oh orthopaedic doc came to see me, turned out he was the surgeon who did my right knee replacement about 5 years ago! And he recognised me
> He has checked the X-rays and recent scans and he says there no sign of a recurrence of the cancer which is brilliant news although he will send off some samples to pathology when he does the op just to make sure.
> It looks now as though I won't have the op tomorrow, probably early next week. I should only be in the hospital 3-4 days after that. Phew.


That's wonderful news, you must be so relieved! Lots of healing and recovery vibes sent.xx


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

How scary! Hope you are better soon and heal quickly x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's wonderful news, you must be so relieved! Lots of healing and recovery vibes sent.xx


Hopefully the sample he sends for testing will be negative too, but it s all looking good. I suspect the radiotherapy is responsible for the weakened bone.

I can't remember if I've mentioned this but whilst we were away and out on a walk I stuck my right foot down a rabbit hole and sort of tumbled over. Didn't go down with a crash or anything and landed on my right side in thick squashy grass. Didn't hurt and was able to get to my feet no trouble and walk back to the caravan. The pain I've been having didn't start until a week later so I didn't connect the two, but it makes me wonder if I cracked the bone then. Very odd the whole thing as the break is unusual being straight across and not on a slant.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Hopefully the sample he sends for testing will be negative too, but it s all looking good. I suspect the radiotherapy is responsible for the weakened bone.
> 
> I can't remember if I've mentioned this but whilst we were away and out on a walk I stuck my right foot down a rabbit hole and sort of tumbled over. Didn't go down with a crash or anything and landed on my right side in thick squashy grass. Didn't hurt and was able to get to my feet no trouble and walk back to the caravan. The pain I've been having didn't start until a week later so I didn't connect the two, but it makes me wonder if I cracked the bone then. Very odd the whole thing as the break is unusual being straight across and not on a slant.


That's quite possible. At least a clean break should heal well.xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh how awful. Glad the pan meds are helping.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sending hugs and hoping you get home soon x


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope your home soon


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh gosh you poor thing! Sorry that you are in pain but it's great news they don't think the cancer is back. 
I really hope your surgery goes well and you get home quickly


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

What a scary thing that must of been.

All the best for a quick and successful recovery.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Hopefully the sample he sends for testing will be negative too, but it s all looking good. I suspect the radiotherapy is responsible for the weakened bone.
> 
> I can't remember if I've mentioned this but whilst we were away and out on a walk I stuck my right foot down a rabbit hole and sort of tumbled over. Didn't go down with a crash or anything and landed on my right side in thick squashy grass. Didn't hurt and was able to get to my feet no trouble and walk back to the caravan. The pain I've been having didn't start until a week later so I didn't connect the two, but it makes me wonder if I cracked the bone then. Very odd the whole thing as the break is unusual being straight across and not on a slant.


That's similar to what happened to me, I tripped over a branch hidden under the leaves when we were walking in the woods and went down with a thud on my right side. With the help of the dogs I managed to get up and hobble home. I was in a bit of pain but nothing unbearable. (I later discovered I'd partially dislocated my hip) The following Saturday I slipped and fell on the hard tiles in my bedroom and that must have been when I fractured my femur. After that I was in absolute agony!

You're lucky they're taking the samples whilst you're asleep. Before I had my hip replacement because I had necrosis of the bone they needed to check if there was any infection. I have a high pain threshold but this was excruciatingly painful but fortunately only lasted a couple of minutes.

Anyway good luck for next week, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I won't ask the silly question how are you I think I know the answer to that. Just to say I hope you managed to get some sleep and that they are giving you strong enough meds. so your not in pain.

Fingers crossed you'll hear if you'll have your op. tomorrow.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> That's similar to what happened to me, I tripped over a branch hidden under the leaves when we were walking in the woods and went down with a thud on my right side.


Reminds me of what happened to our old family dog too. He got out of the garden one day and came back with a slight limp then a few days later he jumped up to get a ball and just snapped his leg bone! We think he might of gotten clipped by a car when he was out.

shesh...though. Who knew that getting out of bed was so dangerous!:Wideyed You need to have serious words with your bones about not pulling their weight!!:Hilarious
Fingers crossed that the surgery goes well for you and you are up on your feet again soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Just caught up with this; so sorry you are going through such a horrid episode - hope you will be out of hospital soon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was starved and prepared for the op today, but s thought they couldn’t do it, tea and toast on the way. 
Apparently it’s no even guaranteed tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything crossed they can operate tomorrow x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry to read of your troubles. hope you get sorted out soon and get home again


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The surgeon popped in not long ago to say sorry he couldn't do it today, he’s not sure he will be able to tomorrow as he has a complicated day. Sighhhhhh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Catching up with the thread, I'm so sorry @Siskin how awful for you and so sorry to have to wait for the surgeon. Huge hugs x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear the op has had to be put on hold, fingers crossed he can get it done on Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh gosh @Siskin I have just read this thread. You poor thing that must have been scary. I am so glad to hear the cancer has not returned. A broken femur sounds very painful! Hope you are being looked after well and home soon. Sending all our love xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Update
Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I’m having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I’m more comfortable.
Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn’t alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Update
> Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
> Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I'm having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I'm more comfortable.
> Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn't alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
> I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


I'm so sorry you're in such pain, those nurses should know better. Everythng crossed for some relief today, thinkng about you. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Update
> Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
> Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I'm having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I'm more comfortable.
> Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn't alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
> I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


Poor you. Hope you have a better day today and you do get scheduled for the experienced surgeon tomorrow.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Update
> Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
> Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I'm having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I'm more comfortable.
> Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn't alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
> I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


Oh how frustrating for you  obviously they can't predict emergencies coming in and/or complications in planned surgeries but it's a horrible feeling when you just don't know when it'll go ahead.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

How scary. Hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> How scary. Hope you are not in too much pain.


It comes and goes. Once I get into a comfy position and remain perfectly still then it's fine. But then there's the dire need for a bedpan


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple of pics of the numptydog that I hope will cheer you up- I was going for 'arty & moody' but I'm sure you'll agree that she mostly looks like the lights are on but nobody's home....

















ETA: the hanging skull in the background isn't real by the way, it's a leftover from Halloween!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> A couple of pics of the numptydog that I hope will cheer you up- I was going for 'arty & moody' but I'm sure you'll agree that she mostly looks like the lights are on but nobody's home....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you numptydog for making me smile

Just as well you said about the skull, could have been concerned about your lifestyle:Hilarious

Well it's been decided that the op will be first thing tomorrow with the specialist. Harvey the nice doctor (who isn't a doctor but a nurse practitioner) is going to take me down to do the nerve block soon. Hopefully it will work, sometimes they don't, but he will be doing it under ultrasound.
My consultant has just said that he thinks my op is an A level one and should be done by the specialist as the leg has its own issues due to the prior operation for the tumour.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Update
> Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
> Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I'm having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I'm more comfortable.
> Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn't alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
> I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


Really hope the nerve jab stops the pain.

Hospitals are sooo noisy - so difficult to get any proper rest ime.

Try a free app NoiseZ on your phone, with earphones…. Really helps zone out outside noises.

I find the free ocean water sounds work for me.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Really hope the nerve jab stops the pain.
> 
> Hospitals are sooo noisy - so difficult to get any proper rest ime.
> 
> ...


I've been reading your bit on another thread about that and I thought I would give it a go. OH is bringing in earphones later today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've been reading your bit on another thread about that and I thought I would give it a go. OH is bringing in earphones later today.


Worth investing in an extra long charge cable too as the plugs are so far away and phone batteries run down fast in use


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Thank you numptydog for making me smile
> 
> Just as well you said about the skull, could have been concerned about your lifestyle:Hilarious
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed nothing gets in the way of it this time!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Alternatively, power banks are great  ime some hospital rooms don’t have power sockets that aren’t taken by equipment,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Worth investing in an extra long charge cable too as the plugs are so far away and phone batteries run down fast in use


I'm ahead of you there after my experience in hospital last year, ordered a long cable immediately


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Came on to see how you were the moment I could, don't know what to say except sending you *HUGS*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Update
> Two doctors came to see me and said there was a good chance the op would happen today, but it would be late on and may not happen (may be emergencies come in or it gets too late).
> Then a few minutes later another doctor came in and said it may well be tomorrow mainly as a doctor who is very experienced in the type of op I'm having will be available tomorrow and the hospital preference is for him to be used if possible. I think I would too. If that does happen then the doc will give me a painkilling injection into the nerve which will numb the area and stop the pain which will at least mean I'm more comfortable.
> Had an awful night. A nurse who was sorting me out after a bedpan session moved my bad leg too sharply and wallop back came the pain I had on Saturday after the bone snapped. Was given oramorph which helped but still in pain which wasn't alleviated until a had another dose a couple of hours later. In the meantime the night nurses were chatting really loudly together and playing music for ages!!!
> I just want to go home to some peace and quiet.


Sorry you have to wait again but sounds as if you'll get the best surgeon.

I've always found the night nurses very noisy, they used have to wear soft shoes now I think they wear hobble nailed boots and you can almost hear everything they are say. then they wake up just as your that tried your dropping off to sleep.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had the nerve block and feel a whole lot better and can move a bit and not have pain. Not supposed to move anyway. It doesn’t last long, probably just overnight, I will have another one just before the op.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so glad you're more comfortable, maybe you can catch up on some Zzzzzzzs now the pain is easier.xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Had the nerve block and feel a whole lot better and can move a bit and not have pain. Not supposed to move anyway. It doesn't last long, probably just overnight, I will have another one just before the op.


Glad they given you a stronger painkiller, hopefully you can some rest and maybe some sleep.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh dear. I’ve just been moved out of my nice little room to a bay of six full of ladies all much older then me. I hope the shouter isn’t in here.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no! @Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no! @Siskin


Sadly the shouter is. I think she's a morning shouter though. One way of waking up eh


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh that's a shame, it's nice when to have a room to yourself. have you got a TV, OH paid so I could watch mine and and the phone calls were free,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh that's a shame, it's nice when to have a room to yourself. have you got a TV, OH paid so I could watch mine and and the phone calls were free,


I've got my iPad and earphones so can pick stuff up on up iplayer etc. Won't be short of stuff to watch


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry to hear you’re having such a dreadful time. 
Fingers and paws crossed here pain is kept under control, Op is tomorrow and you’ll soon be back home v soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fingers crossed @Siskin that it goes ahead as planned and that you are home soon. Also very glad to read that you've got a block now, be careful though not to do too much just because the pain is so much better.

I never every understood why the night staff were always so noisy on the wards...it used to drive me nuts when I did nights. So annoying for patients


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fingers crossed @Siskin that it goes ahead as planned and that you are home soon. Also very glad to read that you've got a block now, be careful though not to do too much just because the pain is so much better.
> 
> I never every understood why the night staff were always so noisy on the wards...it used to drive me nuts when I did nights. So annoying for patients


It is isn't it. I couldn't work out why they were not trying to at least keep their voices down with all their patients sleeping. I would have thought it was in their interests to have patients asleep rather then wide awake and wanting attention


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully you got a got nights sleep and didn't get woken by the shouter.

Good luck for your op today, I hope all goes well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck it happens today and goes smoothly x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are you this morning, hope you managed to get some sleep, fingers crossed you'll have your op. today and be home soon.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just spotted your thread @Siskin , oh my, you don't do things by half do you?
Sending loads of healing vibes and fingers ( and paws) crossed the op goes well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck with your op. Xx


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope it all goes well today, and you’re back home soon.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Best wishes and healing thoughts.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's hoping it all goes well 
Love and light winging its way to you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Best wishes for today.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes well today @Siskin and you are soon home and feeling much better xx


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Hope everything goes well today


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope everything goes well today, you'll hopefuly soon be able to be back home and getting a proper nights sleep!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully you've had your op. bye and everything went well and you'll be home soon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m here!

I’ve had the op and now back on the ward after time being cosseted in Recovery. It’s all gone well according to the surgeon and I will be allowed to get up tomorrow.

Had an awful night last night, the shouter was in full voice, I think she is very poorly perhaps she was delirious. She has just been moved off the ward into a single room thankfully and another lady who joins in with the shouter has gone home. Hopefully a peaceful night is in store.

Basically I’m ok, have a different kind of pain though feels more internal like a deep ache


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I'm here!
> 
> I've had the op and now back on the ward after time being cosseted in Recovery. It's all gone well according to the surgeon and I will be allowed to get up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh that's good news, I was wondering (& hoping) your lack of posts today was due to you being far too busy being in theatre!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad to hear youre out the other side and it all went well 
Here's to a quiet night:Kiss


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Wishing you a smooth recovery and peaceful night. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah, I hope the pain remains minimal and the healing is quick....and most importantly that you are home soon away from the noisy night nursing team! Heal well.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Get well soon!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad it’s done and hope you have a quick and full recovery.

Fingers crossed for a restful night


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to know op went well.
Sending lots of healing vibes
Hope you get a good nights sleep


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good morning, so pleased you are ok after the op, you sounded all warm and fuzzy (good drugs ).
Hope you are soon up and about.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope the walk goes well and you get a home date today!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

So pleased to hear the op went well.

Won't be long now before you're home and sleeping in your own bed.

Best Wishes from me and the boys.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good news, sleep well tonight xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my @Siskin what a rough couple of days and nights.

Wishing you a swift recovery xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Following @simplysardonic lead, here's my little Mefin to cheer you up. Walked into the kitchen and found him sleeping with his food bowl on his head


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Following @simplysardonic lead, here's my little Mefin to cheer you up. Walked into the kitchen and found him sleeping with his food bowl on his head
> 
> View attachment 471430


Hahahahaha! That's so cute


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pic @westie~ma, made me chuckle. Seems like a very clever thing to do so he can hear the moment the food bowl gets food in it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Lovely pic @westie~ma, made me chuckle. Seems like a very clever thing to do so he can hear the moment the food bowl gets food in it


Glad it cheered you up. I thought Mont liked his food, Mefin is even more for food, dd taught him to sit at 10 weeks of age through his food obsession.

Hope you are ok today and managed to sleep xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve had a much better night only disturbed by a nurse doing regular obs and those are back to normal, my blood pressure was low initially but improved steadily as I picked up. feeling a bit drowsy still, the rooms now too warm again after feeling quite chilled yesterday. I was snuggled up in a special warm blanket again which kept toasty for hours. It’s a rubbery blanket with pockets containing the same thing as those hand warmer things that you clicked a button to activate. The heat remains for an extraordinary long time and was very welcome especially on my feet. 
funny enough we are soon to have a water heater fitted with this technology at home, look up Fisher heating. It will save using the oil boiler just to have hot water and it will only be in use when we actually want hot water. It uses electricity to reactivate the pads each time unless the water is still hot enough. During the winter when the heating is on it will use the heat from that to charge up, in theory cheap water heating. Just hope it works as well as all the hype


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m out of bed, yippee
Legs aches a bit at the top sort of hip area, but not too bad. Today’s plan is to see whether I can make it to the loo which isn’t too far. Have to say I can’t wait for that either:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Could be going home by the weekend with a special machine. It’s a magnetic device and I’ve been deemed suitable for its use (the surgeon said cos I’m special and I’ll go with that). It has to be worn once or twice a day for treatments and is to prevent failure of the implant. It has such a good success rate that the nhs will get their money back if it fails. It will know if I haven’t worn it as in missing days and then the company won’t pay up. I think it’s called exegon or similar. Have any of the medical folk on here heard of it?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Following @simplysardonic lead, here's my little Mefin to cheer you up. Walked into the kitchen and found him sleeping with his food bowl on his head
> 
> View attachment 471430


Clever boy, one way to keep the light out of your eye's when you're trying to sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Could be going home by the weekend with a special machine. It's a magnetic device and I've been deemed suitable for its use (the surgeon said cos I'm special and I'll go with that). It has to be worn once or twice a day for treatments and is to prevent failure of the implant. It has such a good success rate that the nhs will get their money back if it fails. It will know if I haven't worn it as in missing days and then the company won't pay up. I think it's called exegon or similar. Have any of the medical folk on here heard of it?


That's good news, hope everything goes well for you and you're home for the weekend.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good news. Hope all goes well and you can be home.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Really good news Siskin
Hope you get decent nights sleep now n make it home for the weekend


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All sounding very positive … hope you do get home at the weekend.

So much easier to recover at home


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

So glad all went well and you will soon be home, hope you continue to recover and get back to your old self soon x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope are you feeling this morning, no running up and down the ward I hope


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing fixed in stone but might be going home on Friday. So long as I’m healing well that is the plan. Needed to do you know what in the toilet very keenly (and finally) this morning, first time since last Friday despite laxatives. Had a walk with a zimmer and once I got the confidence to put weight on the bad leg I was ok. Going to try crutches tomorrow
Regular bloods being taken, veins objecting in the only way they can by vanishing from sight


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Finger crossed for tomorrow then..


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Glad you're up and about and making progress to get home soon.
A good tip (from a nurse) for reluctant veins is to drink plenty beforehand. It always seems to work for my veins which go into hiding whenever blood test is mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cully said:


> Glad you're up and about and making progress to get home soon.
> A good tip (from a nurse) for reluctant veins is to drink plenty beforehand. It always seems to work for my veins which go into hiding whenever blood test is mentioned. Good luck.


I've been having fluids pumped in for the last two plus whatever I drink. 
Odd thing happened yesterday. Nurse tried several different places to no avail then noticed the back of my right hand had developed some visible veins, put tourniquet on, veins vanished, released it and up popped the veins again, so she took blood there and then


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> I've been having fluids pumped in for the last two plus whatever I drink.
> Odd thing happened yesterday. Nurse tried several different places to no avail then noticed the back of my right hand had developed some visible veins, put tourniquet on, veins vanished, released it and up popped the veins again, so she took blood there and then


Success, yay.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I've been having fluids pumped in for the last two plus whatever I drink.
> Odd thing happened yesterday. Nurse tried several different places to no avail then noticed the back of my right hand had developed some visible veins, put tourniquet on, veins vanished, released it and up popped the veins again, so she took blood there and then


Can't help but laugh at this; it'll make a good comedy skit


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Can't help but laugh at this; it'll make a good comedy skit


I know, I can't help but get amused about things that have happened here over the last few days. Like when a doctor came to visit a patient and pulled the very horrid battered old curtains dangling off awful rails and the whole lot fell down luckily not on anybody


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> I know, I can't help but get amused about things that have happened here over the last few days. Like when a doctor came to visit a patient and pulled the very horrid battered old curtains dangling off awful rails and the whole lot fell down luckily not on anybody


Sounds like a 'Carry On' film.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are you feeling today, any news about going home yet. Fingers crossed it won't be long now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No news as yet @Happy Paws2, keep hoping someone will come in and say yes off you go.
Had a nice wash even my hair, which feels much nicer. Getting quite nifty on the zimmer so will trying crutches shortly. Not too much pain. Just want to cool down, it's so flipping hot
I've been given a strap to loop over the foot of the bad leg and hold to raise and lower my leg when getting in and out of bed. It was getting out of bed was how I broke the leg and although it should be much stronger then before I can't help but worry that it will happen again, having that aid makes me much more relaxed and I can get in and out ok and without fear


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> No news as yet @Happy Paws2, keep hoping someone will come in and say yes off you go.
> Had a nice wash even my hair, which feels much nicer. Getting quite nifty on the zimmer so will trying crutches shortly. Not too much pain. Just want to cool down, it's so flipping hot
> I've been given a strap to loop over the foot of the bad leg and hold to raise and lower my leg when getting in and out of bed. It was getting out of bed was how I broke the leg and although it should be much stronger then before I can't help but worry that it will happen again, having that aid makes me much more relaxed and I can get in and out ok and without fear


Nice to hear you are getting around a bit and your pain has started to ease. It's great when you can wash your hair it makes you feel so much better.

I had one of those strap things for getting to bed and having a bath when I had my stroke, they work very well, luckily I don't need it anymore I can just about manage on my own 

Fingers crossed you hear something soon about going home.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sounds good. 

Fingers crossed someone will give you the much awaited news soon and you'll get to be in your own bed tonight. 

That strap sounds brilliant. 
Do you have a brace or anything to wear when walking or is the implant giving enough support?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like everything's moving in the right direction 
I'm so glad you'll be home sooner than later

Have they given you a contraption that goes on the side of your bed, that you can use to pull yourself up with (from laying prone)
It has straps and legs that go under the bed, so once fitted it doesn't move, so no worrying about wobbling?
It might give you more confidence in going from sitting to standing


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Sounds like everything's moving in the right direction
> I'm so glad you'll be home sooner than later
> 
> *Have they given you a contraption that goes on the side of your bed, that you can use to pull yourself up with (from laying prone)*


I still use one of those, they are very helpful and saves a lots of struggling and pressure to get up.

I ask about one of those.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> *Had a walk with a zimmer *and once I got the confidence to put weight on the bad leg I was ok. Going to try crutches tomorrow
> Regular bloods being taken, veins objecting in the only way they can by vanishing from sight


Don't be to proud to have one those at home you'll get round easier and they'll give you much more balance than crutches in small spaces.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know what I would have done without the zimmer around the house. There are things you can't manage to do using crutches, like the washing up just to name one and with two dogs around walking with a zimmer was much much safer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Sounds like everything's moving in the right direction
> I'm so glad you'll be home sooner than later
> 
> Have they given you a contraption that goes on the side of your bed, that you can use to pull yourself up with (from laying prone)
> ...


I've not seen that strap before. The physio is going to see if I'm able to get up from a pro s position, could before just about. However we do have an electric bed downstairs in the room I will occupy for a while so it's not something I need to worry about.

all still up in the air whether today is the day or not.
I'm having a very expensive ultrasound machine issued to me to use in order to promote bone growth on the break site. As my leg broke due to being hit and weakened by the radiotherapy which makes bone growth an issue, this device may help to make that growth happen. I wear it for 20 minutes a day at the same time every day, it's up to me to pick the best time, and this treatment could go on for as long as 9 months if bone growth is shown to be happening. I have to use it every day for the treatment to work. The NHS can get their money back (£2500) if it doesn't work, the company's get out clause will be if it's not used daily (as much as possible) at the same time. I'm feeling quite honoured as they are only issued to a few people each year due to the expense (they are only allowed so many a year). Apparently it is used by sports people particularly footballers whose clubs can afford them.
The machine has arrived and I've been shown how to use it although and the surgeon came round and marked in pen where I need to strap the ultrasound on. But it needs to be accurately placed exactly where the break is. So I now have a 50p sellotaped to my leg, then off to X-ray sometime and then eventually I will have a tattoo so I won't get it wrong.
All really interestin


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> No news as yet @Happy Paws2, keep hoping someone will come in and say yes off you go.
> Had a nice wash even my hair, which feels much nicer. Getting quite nifty on the zimmer so will trying crutches shortly. Not too much pain. Just want to cool down, it's so flipping hot
> I've been given a strap to loop over the foot of the bad leg and hold to raise and lower my leg when getting in and out of bed. It was getting out of bed was how I broke the leg and although it should be much stronger then before I can't help but worry that it will happen again, having that aid makes me much more relaxed and I can get in and out ok and without fear


Lucky you with the luxury of a strap. I had to use a dog leash. It worked very well though.
Hope you the news you can go home soon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cully said:


> Lucky you with the luxury of a strap. I had to use a dog leash. It worked very well though.
> Hope you the news you can go home soon.


I should have used a dog leash before all this happened, I just didn't think of it at all as being a use, which is daft really because I was aware of the issue with the leg needing to be supported recently. I have been in a lot of pain prior to femur breaking and I now think it was failing and would have suddenly broken at some point. Oddly there was one of the tv programs that follow A&E's and the same thing had happened to a man who was just getting out of his car.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Even though it's been about 6 years since I had my hip replacement, I still support my leg with my hand when I get in and out of my car. 

It's not simply a habit I've got into, I just can't lift my leg that high any longer.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are you today hopefully your back home.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> How are you today hopefully your back home.


Sadly no.
I'm trying to find out about this X-ray I'm supposed to be having followed up by a tattoo, so that I can use the ultra sound machine in exactly the right spot which is very important. I thought that would all happen yesterday, but nothing occurred. Someone is supposed to be finding out what's going on and if the X-ray has been booked and am I likely to have it today or should I go home and come again during the week or something. It seems stupid me being here blocking a bed when I'm ok to go home.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh that's a shame, there was me thinking you were home, never mind fingers crossed it won't be too long now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Sadly no.
> I'm trying to find out about this X-ray I'm supposed to be having followed up by a tattoo, so that I can use the ultra sound machine in exactly the right spot which is very important. I thought that would all happen yesterday, but nothing occurred. Someone is supposed to be finding out what's going on and if the X-ray has been booked and am I likely to have it today or should I go home and come again during the week or something. It seems stupid me being here blocking a bed when I'm ok to go home.


  

Bummer


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Bummer


Apparently they can't read the doctors writing on my notes. Well there's a thing


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Apparently they can't read the doctors writing on my notes. Well there's a thing


Nothing new there! Hope it gets sorted soon and you can go home


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Apparently they can't read the doctors writing on my notes. Well there's a thing


That's all you needed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Something to give you a smile*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Had a bit of a family crisis yesterday (had to rush my nephew, his partner & their lovely old dog to the vets & sadly he had to be PTS) so didn't come on here for long, so sorry you haven't got to go home yet


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

how's things? Any closer to knowing what's going on?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> how's things? Any closer to knowing what's going on?


A little bit. I can't leave unless I have an official discharge notice from the doctor which hasn't been written.
A nurse has been trying really hard to find out what's going on. She contacted the X-ray dept and they have seen the X-ray request for me, but the department which would be doing it don't work over the weekend so it won't be dealt with until Monday anyway. She's said she was trying another doctor, but I doubt if I will leave today as it's getting too late in the day. Sounds like I'm here until Monday at least


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> A little bit. I can't leave unless I have an official discharge notice from the doctor which hasn't been written.
> A nurse has been trying really hard to find out what's going on. She contacted the X-ray dept and they have seen the X-ray request for me, but the department which would be doing it don't work over the weekend so it won't be dealt with until Monday anyway. She's said she was trying another doctor, but I doubt if I will leave today as it's getting too late in the day. Sounds like I'm here until Monday at least


Just been catching up with this.

What a rollercoaster you've been having. Sorry you haven't got home yet. Fingers crossed you get home Monday.

Sending healing vibes.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I’ve just caught up with it too, sorry you are still not home - how frustrating.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a shame, make the most of having a rest and been looked after, if you have to stay till Monday,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s more frustrating as if it wasn’t to having the ultrasound machine (which I fully support and glad I’m having), it’s likely I would be home by now.
I’m fully mobile and just make sure someone knows I’m going to the loo and take myself rather then buzzing for a nurse to escort me, apart from at night of course. I hate having to wait until I think a loo is free and all the faff of getting washed and dressed in the morning and having to wait until a bathroom/loo is free.
I would be able to manage at home no problem, but I also feel like a bed blocker as well which I don’t like.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> It's more frustrating as if it wasn't to having the ultrasound machine (which I fully support and glad I'm having), it's likely I would be home by now.
> I'm fully mobile and just make sure someone knows I'm going to the loo and take myself rather then buzzing for a nurse to escort me, apart from at night of course. I hate having to wait until I think a loo is free and all the faff of getting washed and dressed in the morning and having to wait until a bathroom/loo is free.
> I would be able to manage at home no problem, but I also feel like a bed blocker as well which I don't like.


Beds are usually in short supply so I expect you would be allowed home if possible.
Weekends in hospital aren't much fun I know but at least you've got your phone. A few years ago you'd have to put up with counting the flowers on the bed curtains. Make the most of the rest you're getting, it's a gift horse.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cully said:


> Beds are usually in short supply so I expect you would be allowed home if possible.
> Weekends in hospital aren't much fun I know but at least you've got your phone. A few years ago you'd have to put up with counting the flowers on the bed curtains. Make the most of the rest you're getting, it's a gift horse.


The good thing about this hospital is that the food is nice. The egg mayonnaise sandwiches are to die for


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> The good thing about this hospital is that the food is nice. The egg mayonnaise sandwiches are to die for


Well that makes a change! I bet Isla is missing you.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> The good thing about this hospital is that the food is nice. The egg mayonnaise sandwiches are to die for


That's good at least. Makes a huge difference. I remember visiting a friend in hospital and you honestly wouldn't feed a starving dog what they gave her.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> That's good at least. Makes a huge difference. I remember visiting a friend in hospital and you honestly wouldn't feed a starving dog what they gave her.


It was awful at the Birmingham hospital I was at last year, I could hardly eat what they produced. I spent most of time on the energy building yoghurts that they were giving out, Eventually I was told I was no longer able to have them anymore, they are an expensive prescription thing and are only given for a certain period of time.
The hospital here makes up their own version which I'm enjoying.
I think Prue Leith did a series on TV where she was going to various institutions like hospital, schools and care homes and showing them how to prepare nutritious meals within budget, this hospital was one of them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hospital food is so difficult, the budget is so low  I wish it wasn't...it's so difficult to heal when the food is so crappy.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hospital food is so difficult, the budget is so low  I wish it wasn't...it's so difficult to heal when the food is so crappy.


I know. My appetite is right down as are most peoples I should think. Lying about most of the time doesn't stimulate the appetite, so I would have thought smaller tastier meals would be better then large portions of crap


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to take food in to OH when he was in hospital to supplement the limited amount of things that he could stomach on the hospital’s menu.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I know. My appetite is right down as are most peoples I should think. Lying about most of the time doesn't stimulate the appetite, so I would have thought smaller tastier meals would be better then large portions of crap


In Hungary if you don't die from whatever is wrong with you, you'll die of starvation in hospital. The food is terrible!

A couple of slices of bread, a little packet of marge and some luncheon meat for breakfast and the same for supper with a small mug of lukewarm herbal tea. For lunch watery soup, something like meatballs and spuds for the main course and maybe a yoghourt for pud. If you haven't brought along your own cutlery, plate and mug you have to eat with your fingers. And your own toilet rolls and bottled water as well because none are provided.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> The good thing about this hospital is that the food is nice. The egg mayonnaise sandwiches are to die for


Ahem.....I think you might want to re phrase that last sentence!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> In Hungary if you don't die from whatever is wrong with you, you'll die of starvation in hospital. The food is terrible!
> 
> A couple of slices of bread, a little packet of marge and some luncheon meat for breakfast and the same for supper with a small mug of lukewarm herbal tea. For lunch watery soup, something like meatballs and spuds for the main course and maybe a yoghourt for pud. If you haven't brought along your own cutlery, plate and mug you have to eat with your fingers. And your own toilet rolls and bottled water as well because none are provided.


Scary.

If it's not a rude question, why did you leave England to live there?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Scary.
> 
> If it's not a rude question, why did you leave England to live there?


I didn't leave England to live in Hungary. I left England because my late ex husband was transferred by his company to South Africa, where I lived for for over 30 years until I moved to Hungary. I had neither the capital nor income to afford a reasonable life style in the UK, whereas in Hungary I was able to buy a house, own a car and my two dogs and afford to live in a quiet but reasonably comfortable way.

I love living here and having been rushed to hospital twice have been given excellent treatment comparable to anything in the UK. The only complaint which everyone has is the food. .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When I was in Good hope Hospital (Nth B'ham) when I had my Stroke in 2011 the food was very good, when I went in 2 years ago they had changed the catering company and some days I just had sandwich's the food was awful. 

I would mind paying for meals if it meant I got a decent meal and the money they waste on food (as so much gets thrown away) could go back in to the treatment of patience's.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hardly had any sleep last night, I should imagine much of the ward was the same as our Bay.
An elderly women was wheeled in crying, moaning and groaning loudly which she proceeded to do most of the night. I think there was a couple of quieter moments where I managed to snatch an hours sleep here and there. I’ve no idea what was wrong, the nurses eventually decided she might be constipated although why there was so much noise I’m not sure and they tried something which was somewhat smelly and needed a complete bed change followed by blessed peace for a short time before she started up again. 
Felt awful this morning, beginning to pick up. It doesn’t seem right that she is disturbing a lot of people who are recovering from surgery. There is apparently no single rooms anywhere.
She’s still at it off and on


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As if haven't got enough going and you need your sleep. All the same time must be frightening for her she may not even know what's going on, It's just a pity they could find somewhere else for her.

I remember one of the times I was in hospital, there was a women who was counting very loudly from 1 to 50 and then start all over again, all night she was driving us mad the nurses did nothing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a thought are you allowed visitors or are they still not allowed?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just a thought are you allowed visitors or are they still not allowed?


One visitor a day allowed in on a booked visit for two hours


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I remember one of the times I was in hospital, there was a women who was counting very loudly from 1 to 50 and then start all over again, all night she was driving us mad the nurses did nothing.


To be fair, what can the nurses do? The lady probably didn't know she was doing it or how it was affecting other patients. Drugs can make some people even more confused and side wards are allocated to the most acutely ill.
I worked on a female orthopaedic ward during my training, it was full of confused old ladies, mostly incontinent, many calling out all night. It was grim.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> To be fair, what can the nurses do? The lady probably didn't know she was doing it or how it was affecting other patients. Drugs can make some people even more confused and side wards are allocated to the most acutely ill.
> I worked on a female orthopaedic ward during my training, it was full of confused old ladies, mostly incontinent, many calling out all night. It was grim.


You are right of cause, but when your not feeling well you need your sleep.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You are right of cause, but when your not feeling well you need your sleep.


I agree, but my point is you can't blame the staff.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree, but my point is you can't blame the staff.


I didn't really. It's just when it's you having to put up with it all night you need someone to blame.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I didn't really. It's just when it's you having to put up with it all night you need someone to blame.


It's not really fair though when the staff are working at full pace to keep everyone safe.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah @Siskin sounds awful I hope you get to go home tomorrow. Could hubby bring you some ear phones ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Ah @Siskin sounds awful I hope you get to go home tomorrow. Could hubby bring you some ear phones ?


Oh me too. I can get used to the machinery nosies as they are continuous, it's the sudden unexpected sound that's so disturbing. 
It's a lack of sleep that's making me so miserable at the moment. Wasn't feeling so well this morning due to the laxatives working too well


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Oh me too. I can get used to the machinery nosies as they are continuous, it's the sudden unexpected sound that's so disturbing.
> It's a lack of sleep that's making me so miserable at the moment. Wasn't feeling so well this morning due to the laxatives working too well


I'm not surprised I struggle to sleep away from home anyway without all that going on.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It must be awful trying to sleep while a load of din is going on. A lot of my clients tell me they're pleased to be home just to get a nights sleep. Would ear plugs help? I wear them because of husband loud snoring


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are you this morning, hopefully you get the good news that you can go home later today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Fingers crossed that today is the day they set you free!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> How are you this morning, hopefully you get the good news that you can go home later today.





Magyarmum said:


> Fingers crossed that today is the day they set you free!


here's hoping


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think going home time is on the horizon!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I hope so !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Oh I hope so !


Definitely going home today, it's just when exactly. It's the usual issue of waiting for pharmacy for the meds I think. There's a doctor doing paperwork, so once meds are here I can go. The only slight blot is the approaching rush hour which is dreadful round Gloucester so I expect my OH will want to come after it subsides


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh @Siskin I've only just seen this! Sounds like you've had a right ordeal! Glad that you're on the mend and fingers crossed you're home very soon for some proper rest!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Definitely going home today, it's just when exactly. It's the usual issue of waiting for pharmacy for the meds I think. There's a doctor doing paperwork, so once meds are here I can go. The only slight blot is the approaching rush hour which is dreadful round Gloucester so I expect my OH will want to come after it subsides


Woop, Woop! :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m home!

I actually walked out on crutches. I thought they would get a wheelchair or something and deposit me at the front of the hospital, but nothing offered and I really didn’t want to delay my escape any longer. So grabbed my crutches and with OH holding armfuls of bags off we went. It wasn't along walk really, nevertheless seeing as I’ve been doing little more then walking to the loo and back it was rather a trek. On the other hand I did it, and quite easily. I’m in bed now resting up as I was stiff when I got home, luckily we have a downstairs bedroom. It’s amazing to think that before the leg actually broke I was in so much pain that I don’t think I could have walked that far
Very relieved to leave as the only lady I could chat to was moved to another ward. Yesterday a rather difficult patient was moved in and this morning decided to have an almighty meltdown and then passed out. Scared us all the death. The emergency button was pressed and all the staff rushed in carrying equipment only for the lady to come too and scream the place down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome home! You'll probably sleep like a log tonight after all that exertion getting to the car and finally having some peace  Heal quickly.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> The emergency button was pressed and all the staff rushed in carrying equipment only for the lady to come too and scream the place down.


What excitement!
Glad to hear you're now home. Did you get your tattoo done?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Glad to hear your home it sounds like you left at the right time! You'll sleep peacefully in your bed tonight and continue to get well no doubt x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So glad your home,'

Get a good nights sleep and take it easy, one small step at the time.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Great news, enjoy the peace and heal well!xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> What excitement!
> Glad to hear you're now home. Did you get your tattoo done?


Funny enough, no
The X-ray result was that the external marker which the surgeon marked where he thought was turned out to be an inch too low. It appears there was a discussion, then the ward sister came over measured on my thigh with two finger widths and marked the spot with a red marker pen. That was my 'tattoo'


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

So glad you're home! Now on to resting and healing


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome home!

Bet Isla was delighted to see you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really pleased to hear you’re home at last!

Sending lots of healing vibes


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Funny enough, no
> The X-ray result was that the external marker which the surgeon marked where he thought was turned out to be an inch too low. It appears there was a discussion, then the ward sister came over measured on my thigh with two finger widths and marked the spot with a red marker pen. That was my 'tattoo'


So you won't be able to have a bath or you'll wash the mark off


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> So you won't be able to have a bath or you'll wash the mark off


Nope, well not for the next nine months anyway:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Nope, well not for the next nine months anyway:Hilarious


Do you have a shower?

If so take something like a plastic sandwich bag and some gaffer tape and use them to seal the tattoo on your leg against getting wet.

I once had an abscess at the top of my thigh which had to be drained leaving a large hole which I was told I mustn't get wet. No way was I going without a shower or washing my hair, but waterproofing the wound with the bag and tape worked like a charm.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you than a goodnight sleep and feeling OK this morning.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Pleased to read you are home
Now the healing can really begin


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear you are home.
Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Glad that you're home with no inconsiderate patients to upset you.
Take it easy and no trying to run before you can walk.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a brilliant nights sleep. Woke at 4.30 for a loo break, then slept again til gone nine.
Feel ok, just a bit weak and wafty (the only way I can describe it). Yesterday afternoon was a busy one compared to the previous 10 days as in getting dressed and walking a long distance and then sorting things out a bit at home. So a take it easy day today I reckon

The ‘tattoo’ is in an area on my leg which I think will be easy enough to pinpoint although I think I will find an indelible marker to top it up after showers. I’m a frecklely person and there is one handy nearby and also it’s in a sort of dent close to last years operation scar


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So pleased you got some sleep, now it's one small at step at a time for a while.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad you are home, take it easy though as the temptation is to do more than you should once home!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Glad you are home, take it easy though as the temptation is to do more than you should once home!


That is going to be my nemesis I think and I do need to watch out. A friend came round earlier and I let her make us a cup of tea. 
I think I overdid things yesterday. I'm still not sure it was acceptable to let me go out of the hospital walking on crutches with just my OH carrying all my stuff. I always thought they were keen to wheel patients out safely to the door. It almost seemed that once I was discharged off the ward they wiped their hands of me. I've not been in hospital very much prior to last year. The previous time was when I had babies and they wheel you in a wheelchair. Last year I came out on a trolley.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> That is going to be my nemesis I think and I do need to watch out. A friend came round earlier and I let her make us a cup of tea.
> I think I overdid things yesterday. I'm still not sure it was acceptable to let me go out of the hospital walking on crutches with just my OH carrying all my stuff. *I always thought they were keen to wheel patients out safely to the door.* It almost seemed that once I was discharged off the ward they wiped their hands of me. I've not been in hospital very much prior to last year. The previous time was when I had babies and they wheel you in a wheelchair. Last year I came out on a trolley.


I did as well until OH had a large tumour removed from his stomach 2 years ago telling him be vary carful and not to lift anything, we had to walk half way across the hospital and it wasn't flat walking either, and had to struggle and carry everything on my tri-walker and large bag over my shoulder. I wasn't impressed.

Anyway how you this morning, did you get a good night sleeps, and don't forget baby steps for now,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not such a good night @Happy Paws2, I think I was mentally and physically exhausted when I came home, whereas I'm going back to my normal sleep patterns. there's now an awful mess of stuff everywhere now as OH has been clearing out the motorhome of all our bits and bobs


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have wheelchairs available for public use at our local hospitals, which I’ve made use of with MIL and OH when walking was difficult.

Sorry to hear you didn’t sleep so well last night, but at least you can rest during the day (unlike in hospital ).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry you didn't sleep to well last night, you really could do with some peace and quiet at the moment it's early days and you need your rest. As Lurcherlad, said could you not borrow a wheelchair just to use now and then, just take the pressure off the rest of your body.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lots of places hire out wheelchairs and other disabled equipment. Are there any local to you? Age Concern will probably be able to suggest something. Might be worth a try.
Hope you'll be able to get a decent night sleep asap.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see you're home! May the healing commence  x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Glad you’re home. Hope you have a more restful night tonight


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are you today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not too bad, had a good nights sleep. A lovely sunny day now, always improves things


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So glad to hear that you are back home. How are you feeling now?xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not too bad. The ache in my hopes seems to have gone, the dressing covering the three incisions won’t feel sore in anyway so assume this is a good sign and my appetite is gradually returning.
Our SIL came today bearing and evening meal, she’s just left having arrived just before midday. I’m amazed how tired it feel now. I think it’s not only the operation etc, but I’m just not used to spending much time with people and chatting etc. due to lockdown. I didn’t do much as she made tea and I helped with lunch a bit, it’s just tiring needing to concentrate so much I think.
I ventured out a bit. Yesterday walked onto the driveway at home, today came off the driveway and walked a bit up the road and stood to chat to a neighbour for a while before heading back to my seat, so I feel there is progress. Not absolutely sure how much I should or shouldn’t be doing though, feel nice and drowsy now which should translate to a good nights sleep.


----------

